# Anyone have a horse/pony/donkey they are looking to re-home?



## LR2904 (14 June 2017)

Due to having excess grazing with property we bought this year.. I would like to re-home a horse/pony/donkey that's in need of a new loving home 

I currently have a Welsh D, Welsh B and Shetland (all mares)

Have looked at Rescue Centres but wanted to put the option on here for anyone to come forward that is struggling etc


----------



## EventingMum (14 June 2017)

I have a lovely little mare, 12hh approx who had a rough start in life. She is now settled and happy with us and was working nicely although could be sharp but has a cracking jump. Sadly I no longer have a jockey small enough for her so she would probably need restarted if she was to be ridden but given time could be a competition pony. Given I have already spent a far bit on her I really would prefer not to incur further costs but would like her to have a nice home. I'm north west of Glasgow, pm if you're interested.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 June 2017)

LR2904 said:



			Due to having excess grazing with property we bought this year.. I would like to re-home a horse/pony/donkey that's in need of a new loving home 

I currently have a Welsh D, Welsh B and Shetland (all mares)

Have looked at Rescue Centres but wanted to put the option on here for anyone to come forward that is struggling etc
		
Click to expand...

Where are you? The Community Horse and Pony Scheme based in South West Wales has to close end of this month due to funding issues.  Nearly all re homed already but two still awaiting forever homes. They have a Facebook page.


----------



## LR2904 (15 June 2017)

I will send you a pm  x


----------



## LR2904 (15 June 2017)

EventingMum said:



			I have a lovely little mare, 12hh approx who had a rough start in life. She is now settled and happy with us and was working nicely although could be sharp but has a cracking jump. Sadly I no longer have a jockey small enough for her so she would probably need restarted if she was to be ridden but given time could be a competition pony. Given I have already spent a far bit on her I really would prefer not to incur further costs but would like her to have a nice home. I'm north west of Glasgow, pm if you're interested.
		
Click to expand...

I shall pm you x


----------



## LR2904 (15 June 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Where are you? The Community Horse and Pony Scheme based in South West Wales has to close end of this month due to funding issues.  Nearly all re homed already but two still awaiting forever homes. They have a Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeenshire (Scotland) what is the fb page called and I shall look it up x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 June 2017)

LR2904 said:



			Aberdeenshire (Scotland) what is the fb page called and I shall look it up x
		
Click to expand...

Facebook page is CHAPS  Community Horse and Pony Scheme but you are a long way away.


----------

